# Yoga for beginner



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've heard lots of great stuff about yoga, especially how it improves your riding. But I really know anything about it or where to start. What do you think-should I look into doing it? Where would I begin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Classes can be expensive, I've been doing it online and doing really well with it! I have a link you can look at if you'd like. It basically goes step by step or day by day, moving you through the 'levels', and you can move at your own pace. 

21-Day Challenge - Yoga Journal


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Classes are really worth the expense. Most studios have an intro price to try it out. Mine has a $35 for two weeks unlimited for new people.
It would be worth it just to do this trial period and attend as many classes as possible to make sure you have correct form and posture. Like anything, doing yoga incorrectly, in poor alignment and with bad form can cause injury. Then, after that, practicing at home and doing a once or twice monthly class to keep your form up to snuff is a good idea. Unless you are experienced in practice and know where your alignment needs work, using online videos can be dangerous.

Good luck!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It can be, yes, which is why you'll find the very basic stretches in those videos.


----------

